# Vacuum Leak - 2001 Dodge 1500



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I havea 2001 Dodge with 5.9 liter engine. It is giving me a check engine light with a minor evap code. I'm told that this is most commonly a leaking gas cap. I have replaced the cap ad driven it a few hundred miles and had the computer reset, but the code keeps coming back.

Any experience with this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an '02 caravan and had the same issue and same results. We just reset the PC/disconnect the battery every year before inspection. It only trips the light after a few days...has not ever created enough of an issue to mess with.


----------

